# Resources on NPP/FV



## Marrow Man (Jun 15, 2009)

One of the ARPs Committees presented a report at Synod with an official statement against the Federal Vision and New Perspective on Paul (we're slow). The report included a helpful bibliography, which I am pasting below. I also have it on my blog here.

*BOOKS:*

Carson, D. A., Justification and Variegated Nomism: The Complexities of Second Temple Judaism/ The Paradoxes of Paul., (2 Vols.) Baker Academic, 2004. ISBN 0801027926, 9780801027925.

Das, A. Andrew, Paul, The Law and The Covenant, Hendrickson Publishers, Inc., 2001. ISBN 1-56563-463-2.

Johnson, Gary L. W., Wells, David F., Waters, Guy Prentiss, By Faith Alone: Answering the Challenges to the Doctrine of Justification, Good News Publishers, 2007. ISBN 1581348401, 9781581348408.

Kruse, Colin G., Paul, The Law and Justification, Hendrickson Publishers, Inc., 1997. ISBN 1-56563-277-X

Stuhlmacher, Peter, Revisiting Paul’s Doctrine of Justification, InterVarsity Press, 2001. There is an essay at the end of this volume by Donald A. Hagner that has a helpful summary of the issues of concern related to the “New Perspectives.” ISBN 0-8308-2661-0.

Waters, Guy Prentiss, Justification and the New Perspectives on Paul, P & R Publishers, 2004. ISBN 0-87552-649-7

Westerholm, Stephen, Perspectives Old and New on Paul, William B. Erdmans Publishing Company, 2004.
ISBN 0-8028-4809-5

*WEBSITES:*

Information on this issue can be found on the following websites:

http://opc.org/GA/JustificationBook.pdf Orthodox Presbyterian Church
PCA Position Papers : Report...on Federal Vision, New Perspective, and Auburn Avenue Theologies [2007] Presbyterian Church in America
http://www.rcus.org/main/pub_papers.asp (Federal Vision and New Perspective) Reformed Church in the U. S.
http://www.covenant-urc.org/urcna/SynodAgenda06.pdf (Pg. 52 and following) United Reformed Church

*AUDIO FILES:*

The following web page on Monergism.com has links to mp3 audio files of talks on the NPP by a variety of Reformed
men:

Monergism :: New Perspective on Paul

The Theopedia site:

http://www.theopedia.com/New_Perspectivism

D A Carson's talk on the European Leadership Forum site:

ELFresources - resource - The New Perspective on Paul

J. Ligon Duncan discusses the NPP with Mark Dever here:

9 Marks Interviews

Criswell Theological Review devoted to the NPP, which had some very good articles. You can see some of it online at :

WordPress.com Get a Free Blog Here


----------

